# Bassett star cruiser



## Drwizzletooth (Nov 13, 2021)

$100. Craigslist find,late 70's with 2 speed kickback.


----------



## HBSyncro (Nov 13, 2021)

Good one!


----------



## dave429 (Nov 13, 2021)

Great Score! Looks like that will be a blast to cruise around on!


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 14, 2021)

Wow, congrats! That's awesome


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 14, 2021)

Damn. Lucky dude.


----------

